# Timing chain guides



## ducksizzle97 (Jul 13, 2011)

so i just got my car inspected today and asked the mechanic to check out a weird tapping rattling noise. i come to pick the car up and he says the timing chain guides need replaced and its a 2000 dollar job {i think is bs}. he said the motor may last another 10k if i baby it can anybody shed some light on my situation any knowledge is appriciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The upper chain tensioner is a common cause of chain rattle in a GA16DE engine. Replacement cost not anywhere near $2000. Obviously, I can't say that the tensioner IS your problem without looking at the car in person.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

The upper tensioner is easliy a do-it-yourself job with basic tools and a little mechanical ability. If it's your first time, I'd give yourself a few hours for the job. Here's a thread on it:
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/140358-step-step-instructions-upper-timing-chain.html

I can't remember how much the part cost me back in January when I did mine, but I'm thinking around $45?? Could easily be wrong though, my memory is less than great.


----------



## ducksizzle97 (Jul 13, 2011)

so is that most likely what the problem is is the time chain guide crap bs? i dont wanna do the work if thats not the probem i know its hard not seeing the car in person but if you guys think thats most likely the problem ill fix it and thank you for all of your help


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i recently replaced the upper chain tensioner on mine, car has 250k miles and the lower chain guide was still in pretty good shape, of course that doesnt mean yours is the same. if you decide to replace the upper tensioner yourself watch this 2 part video










wish i found it before i did mine but still a pretty simple DIY


----------



## ducksizzle97 (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks a whole lot for the video thats probably the best answer i could have got lol


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

that's a pretty cool video. good one to add to the archives.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

I just recently replace my timing chain. I've seen a few quotes from mechanics in this forum by posting of members. I believe the quotes are to replace the whole timing chain and sprockets. As mentioned above, the mechanic said "chain guides" which is below the head. Which means that you will do good to replace the chains, sprockets,guides, water pump, thermostat since all those will be taken apart. And yes, it is a lot of work. Since I did it myself, my cost was around $150 all parts including oil and gaskets. (I got the VTS sprocket from a junk yard).
Oh yeah, I did the upper tensioner about a year ago with the engine still making somewhat chain slap sound. It turned out that I had a few teeth missing on my upper sprockets and intermediate sprocket. Which further caused my intermediate sprocket to wear out and was almost rounded out which is the reason I had to replace my timing chains and sprockets and all that.
It would do good to check while you have the valve cover out, the condition of your sprockets. 
here is the link when I was fixing my sprocket issue. The last part will have another link that has the pics of my defective parts

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/167288-engine-stalled-w-o-significant-signs.html


----------

